# صلاة سيدة سفينة الخلاص



## منتهى ابشارة (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بســــــــــم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد اميـــن 



يا امنا العذراء سيده سفينه( الخلاص) انت ملجأ المسيحيين لقد طلبت في ظهوراتك الاخيره ان يكون يوم 
(13) من كل شهر مكرما لك تحت اسم ( سيدة سفينه الخلاص) وان تتلى الورديه الساعه (12) ظهرا وكل من يتلوها في هذا اليوم وهذه الساعه ينال النعم والغفرانات وعند الانتهاء من تلاوتها نقول ( يا سيده سفينه الخلاص خلصينا من كل شده شده يا شفيعه المسيحين ) ونطلب منك يا امنا القديسه بشفاعه ماريوسف الشفوق والرؤوف على اولاده وبشفاعه جميع القديسين نقدم هذه الصلاة .. صلاة الورديه الى الاب السماوي ربنا والاهنا يسوع المسيح لتكون مقبوله لديه ولتكون فرج على العالم اجمـــع .. اميــــــــــــــــــــــن .

(( مره ابانا والسلام والمجد ))



** ملاحظه** :: تتلى هذه الصلاة يوم (13 ) من كل شهر اكراما لسيده سفينه الخلاص التي يصادف عيدها في(18) ايار ..( صلوا اكراما لها) .


----------



## ICE IDG (11 ديسمبر 2011)

امين
اشكرك لاجل الصلاة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا 
جدا جدا جدا
آميـــــــــــ+ـــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## rania79 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بركة وشفاعة ام النور والدة مخلصنا تكون معنا
ميرسى لحضرتك


----------

